# Need directions to SANDBRIDGE PIER



## f210 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hello,

We are planning to be in VA Beach from May 21 to 25 to do some pier fishing. We will be trying our luck in the VA beach pier but would also like to try the Sandbridge fishing pier for the first time. In this connection, I have some questions:

1. How does it compare to the VA Beach pier in terms of length and variety of fish available? 

2. Is there a bait store nearby?

3. How has the fishing been lately? 

4. How much is the entrance fee? Is there enough parking space?

5. How do you get there coming from 64/264? How far is Sandbridge from the VA beach pier?

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

1. I have only walked past Va Beach pier but they both appear to be about the same lenght. and you will find the same fish.

2. No bait shop close by, but a couple of stores on the way sell frozen bait.

3. Pier just opened from repairs last weekend. A few round head, small spot, and a couple spec's were caught last sunday that i know of.

4. Plenty of parking, Not sure when they will start charging for parking ($4.00 for non residence). The pier is $3.00 per person.

5. Sandbridge pier is about 6-8 miles as the crow flys from Va Beach pier. By roadway 15-18 miles.
From Va Beach pier go to Pacific Ave. turn left (south) Go South for several miles to Princess Anne Rd. Turn left (7-eleven at intercetion) and go about 1/2 mile. Turn left on Sandbridge Rd. (Food lion by interceton) and go several more miles. When you get to sandbridge turn right at the fire station (sandfidder Rd. I think) and follow it to the end. Little Island Park (Sandbridge pier) will be on the left.


Robert


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

_2. Is there a bait store nearby?_
Stop at Margie and Rays (on Sandbridge Rd) or at the Market (at the end of Sandbridge Rd). They sell bloodworms. The market has frozen shrimp and squid. Better yet, before you leave the resort area (assuming you're staying there), there's a tackle shop at 17th and Pacific (Princess Anne Distributors). He's got bait and always has good service/advice.


----------



## Wambo (Jun 24, 2002)

I'd highly recommend Sandbridge Pier. If you have been there it's beautiful. Virginia Beach pier is a little longer, but there are too many tourists for me. Sandbridge is more of a locals peir with a few families who rent houses. People and employees are very friendly and are always willing to share tips or help out.

I've never gotten skunked at sandbridge...unlike Lynnhaven pier..ugh. The south side of the pier is the side to fish on. If you are fishing for spot...fish at the first bench and use worms..it is near the waters edge..but thats where they are are. Croaker are usually caught from where the peir expands...there are some shallow spots with a lot of seaweed straight out from where the pier narrows again..which is a great spot..but you may bring in a bit of salad along w/ the fish. That is also a good area for lures for bluefish.

They have a bait machine on the pier and as stated in a previous post they have a little bait store on Sandbridge. I'd encourage you to stop at Super Walmart on the way. It's on Nimo Parkway just off of General Booth. The fishing section is in the back left. They have a good selection of leaders, hookes, sinkers etc. Pick up a pack of squid and a pack of canadian night crawlers...you'll save yourself some money. The canadian night crawlers have been working just as well as the bloodworms....and are much cheaper.

GL Let us know when you are going. I work 2 jobs, so my fishing time is limited, but I usually try to make it Sat or Sunday evenings.


----------



## Wambo (Jun 24, 2002)

regarding directions click on the hot spots to the left/virginia/little island pier. You can call the pier to find out the latest conditions and catches. If a live person doesn't answer there will be a recording with the info.

For directions just look up sandpiper rd, virginia beach on mapquest.com It's hard to give directions without knowing where you are coming from, but it's easy to find.


----------



## f210 (Apr 19, 2002)

*Thanks for all your replies!!*

Will try VBP and Sandbridge pier from May 21 and 25 and will give a report when I get back.


----------



## cuzdave (Jan 8, 2004)

What are the hours at Sandbridge Pier? Thanks.


----------



## cuzdave (Jan 8, 2004)

I was able to get through on the phone after a couple of tries. The pier hours are: 5:30am-10:40pm every day. There's a $3.00 charge to fish. The pier phone number is (757)-426-7200.


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

You should fish close to the entrance of the pier using blood worms and squid, saw a lot of big spot caught there in the first twenty feet of the surf. There is a hole on the right side as you walk about twenty feet on the pier. Quite productive on incoming there. Good luck.

TC


----------

